
Why are there so many knobs in GarageBand? - pimeys
https://theoutline.com/post/2157/why-are-there-so-many-knobs-in-garage-band
======
anigbrowl
_I’ve been using Logic for around eight years, and in that time, its built-in
ES2 synthesizer has not changed. I have also not come closer to understanding
what any of its controls do, or why they are laid out like this._

It's kinda hard to take design suggestions from someone who refuses to learn
the basic tools and techniques of a specific domain. Yes, there is some
insight to be leveraged from articulating the confusion and perplexity of the
user encountering am unfriendly interface, but the skill inheres in being able
to manipulate and combine the basic characteristics of acoustic waveforms in
predictable ways.

Other interfaces exist, but the reason that most plugins have so many knobs is
that musicians want a high degree of parametric access so as to produce
distinctive sounds. Sure, you can make very simple plugins that sound great
and apply a complex process with the adjustment of just one or two
parameters...but those tools are easy to recognize to the point of being
either basic or faddish.

